# 30" Platinum SHO or Deluxe EFI?



## ralexander1211 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new here and new to snowblowers. I moved into a home with a driveway approximately 300 ft in Virginia where we get 12"+ once every few years, but it gets icy quickly (maybe everyone says that).

I've gotten far enough into the research that I've found Ariens to be a reputable brand, and now it's a matter of figuring out which is best for me. I figure I'll want 30", and I've narrowed it down to Platinum SHO and Deluxe EFI. I am leaning to EFI, just because it's newer and available at Home Depot so I can get free delivery. 

Option 1: Model: 921049, Ariens Deluxe (30") 306cc Two-Stage Snow Blower w/ EFI Engine. https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921049-Snow-Thrower/p70102.html

Option 2: Model: 921051, Ariens Platinum 30 SHO (30") 414cc Two-Stage Snow Blower. https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921051-Snow-Thrower/p67268.html

Between these two I am really stumped. It's my first snowblower so I'm not sure what the actual benefits of EFI may be (I'm not well-versed in engines, either). I contacted Snow Blowers Direct for their input but they didn't seem to have much more information than what was available on the website.


----------



## Valmorphanize (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a Ariens Platinum 30 SHO (30") 414cc, picked it up last fall and used it all winter without any issues. I am up in NH and we had several big storms last year 16in +, chews right through the packed snow from the plows. I have a slight grade on my drive way and a set of chains made a big difference when going through the deeper snow. I added 2 small LED bars instead of the halogen lamp which makes a huge difference in the dark. As with any piece of equipment maintaining it is key. It always started on the first pull, I used the electric start once just to try it. 

As far as EFI, never used one, and its a new addition to these blowers not a lot of real world experience out there for reliability or longevity. I am sure either model will get the job done but repairs and trouble shooting on the EFI are likely to be more complicated and expensive. I got mine from snowblowers direct after checking the local dealer who wanted same price but an additional $150 for delivery. Could have borrowed a friends truck but drop shipping to your house is pretty convenient . There was some assembly so if you dont have basic hand tools you may want to get a pre assembled unit from a dealer.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

*My rec is buy local*

Below is a link that includes a poster's saga about buying an EFI machine online. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/102770-first-use-efi-platinum-24-sho-2.html


----------

